# Coffee Flavoured Boiled Sweets



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Like little pieces of Rock, the little morsels have a sweet coffee flavour (like a cooled espresso with a hit of sugar) and no bitterness whatsoever.

We stopped in Brugge on the way back from Germany last weekend and bought these delicious sweets from Confiserie Zucchero.

It's a good job I didn't open them on the drive home or they might have made it to the Belgian border...


----------

